# 7/14/2013 Big Brother



## rahnbo (Sep 12, 2010)

Due to golf coverage it looks like Big Brother will need to be padded at least 1/2 hour in some areas.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

rahnbo said:


> Due to golf coverage it looks like Big Brother will need to be padded at least 1/2 hour in some areas.


i'm going to re-post your alert in the east coast pad sticky so subscribers will get an instant alert. thank you for the heads up!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

**** Cbs.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

WhiskeyTango said:


> **** Cbs.


why? It's not like this is new or anything.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

late for dinner said:


> why? It's not like this is new or anything.


Did I say it was? No I didn't. Just because it happens a lot doesn't make it acceptable.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

*****ing about it gets old though.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Did I say it was? No I didn't. Just because it happens a lot doesn't make it acceptable.


Then suggest a viable alternative.

Note that CBS actually tried "It's only a minor golf tournament (and it was, as most of the top players were getting ready for the (British) Open Championship), so we'll cut away and just tell everyone who won at 7:30 Eastern" once, and got so many complaints that they quickly announced they would not cut away from a golf playoff again.
Switching it to CBS Sports Network is also not particularly viable, as not that many people have it.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

That Don Guy said:


> Then suggest a viable alternative.
> 
> Note that CBS actually tried "It's only a minor golf tournament (and it was, as most of the top players were getting ready for the (British) Open Championship), so we'll cut away and just tell everyone who won at 7:30 Eastern" once, and got so many complaints that they quickly announced they would not cut away from a golf playoff again.
> Switching it to CBS Sports Network is also not particularly viable, as not that many people have it.


How about they just schedule things appropriately? Only CBS seems to be incapable of scheduling around sports events on a regular basis. Fox does fine almost all the time (except it long overtime situations).

For some reason CBS seems incapable of scheduling around sports. As those of us who watch Amazing Race have known for years...


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

AbMagFab said:


> How about they just schedule things appropriately? Only CBS seems to be incapable of scheduling around sports events on a regular basis. Fox does fine almost all the time (except it long overtime situations).
> 
> For some reason CBS seems incapable of scheduling around sports. As those of us who watch Amazing Race have known for years...


It's hard to plan on a 5 hole 3 man golf playoff. It's much easier to pad your recording. Unless you believe in magic.


----------



## AbMagFab (Feb 5, 2001)

late for dinner said:


> It's hard to plan on a 5 hole 3 man golf playoff. It's much easier to pad your recording. Unless you believe in magic.


Perhaps it's hard for you and CBS, but the other major networks don't seem to have so many problems with scheduling around live sports events.

If CBS were on the ball overall, this might be okay, but they miss most of the time.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

late for dinner said:


> *****ing about it gets old though.


So does having to babysit the tv schedule to watch for overages.



That Don Guy said:


> Then suggest a viable alternative.


Start the tee off time earlier in the day or bump Big Brother to Monday night if the golf runs late. It's summer time, Monday's lineup on CBS is just repeats anyway.



late for dinner said:


> It's hard to plan on a 5 hole 3 man golf playoff. It's much easier to pad your recording. Unless you believe in magic.


Padding isn't a viable option for everyone. I looked at the schedule, saw an hour buffer with news and figured that was good enough, only to come home and find out that it wasn't.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

AbMagFab said:


> For some reason CBS seems incapable of scheduling around sports. As those of us who watch Amazing Race have known for years...


those kids and thier new fangled dvr thingies. has cbs noticed that dvr saturation in cable and satellite homes is approaching 60%? give 'em another decade or so, maybe they'll form a comittee.


----------



## msdonnelly (Apr 3, 2004)

For many years the FCC has regulated how many hours of network vs. local TV a station can broadcast. When sporting events run later than scheduled, the network in a sense, gets a free pass to broadcast longer than normal and get more ad revenue without any additional production costs. FOX doesn't reach the network time limit because of its shorter night so they don't gain anything by upsetting viewers while the other networks will probably never make any real effort to fix the situation.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Without any additional production costs? There's a production cost per minute of airtime.


----------

